# VHI 250 Plan -Is it a good plan.



## IsleOfMan (24 Oct 2012)

I am presently on the VHI Company Plan Extra x 2 for €2320 per annum. This is a 27% increase on last years premium.

I am looking at the VHI 250 Plan as an alternative. This will come in at about an €800 saving for two people compared to the above.

The cover seems similar.

One thing that is confusing me though is that it states on one line that there is Full Cover for Day Care, side room and semi private accommodation. Then on the next line it says Hospital excess per claim €250 inpatient admissions.

Can anyone clarify?


----------



## snowyb (24 Oct 2012)

Hi ParkLane,

What is your renewal date?

While cover for public hospitals is fairly similar,  cover for private and hi tech hospitals is not similar.  
A hospital excess of 250 euro is charged for admission to a private hospital for 2 seperate overnight stays.
For day and side room treatment, an excess of 150 euro applies.
Note there is 60% cover in private hospitals for hip + knee replacement surgery, a shortfall would apply.
There is no cover for treatment in Mater Private or Blackrock Clinic with VHI 250 plan.

Does private + hi tech cover matter to you?
If the answer is no, vhi plan 250 would be ok.  If answer is yes, there would be better options with VHI and other providers, but with less saving of 500 per couple.

Snowyb


----------



## IsleOfMan (24 Oct 2012)

Thanks Snowyb. The problem is that our GP refers us to a consultant. The consultant has his rooms in either the Beacon consulting rooms, Blackrock Clinic or St. Vincents Private. So any procedure takes place in these places, where there is no cover.
If the consultant had rooms in St. Vincents public then I wouldn't care.

Do consultants ever have rooms in public hospitals to do procedures?


----------



## snowyb (24 Oct 2012)

Some consultants operate in both public and private hospitals but their consulting rooms are usually in the private hospital.

 The patient has a choice to have treatment in either public or private hospital through their health insurance.

 You can check if a consultant offers both options before choosing. 
 Laya healthcare website has a search facility to check what hospitals a particular consultant is employed with.  Click on heading; For Members and then 'Find a Consultant'

There are 2 plans with Laya Healthcare worth checking out, good hospital cover and good outpatient benefits( there are no age restrictions for claiming outpatient expenses).

Simply Health Excess  846 per adult

Company Care Plus  1059 per adult

Snowyb


----------

